# سؤااااااااااال ؟؟؟؟



## mr.safety (9 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير وعام هجري مليء بالخير ان شاء الله
اشكر القائمين على الموقع والاخوان الاعضاء
سؤالي بعد ان قراءت اخطار عرفت ان مفردها خطر
ولكن ماهو مفرد كلمة مخاطر
ولكم جزيل الشكر
للمعلمويه انا اسال لاني لا املك الاجابه​


----------



## sayed00 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مخاطره


----------



## mr.safety (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكر لك ردك
ولكن هل يصح ان نقول تكمن في هذا الخطر مخاطره؟
المخاطره نوع من المغامره وهي وصف لفعل غير محسوب التبعات
المخاطر هي الاذى الكامن في الخطر
علما باني اظل تلميذك واستفيد من كتاباتك
هذا والله اعلم​


----------



## sayed00 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

هلا حبيبى

و الله الموضوع محتاج مدرس نحو و صرف

اخوك خريج هندسة وليس اداب عربى 

اشكرك على تعليقك انك تلميذى - نحن جميعا نتعلم من بعضنا و ان كنت استفت من واضيعى فحمدا لله على ذلك 


تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 ديسمبر 2010)

نعم مفرد كلمة مخاطر هي مخاطرة وجمعها يمكن ان يكون كذلك مخاطرات من مجازفات
وبالترجمة لكلمة hazard هي مخاطرة ومجازفة وهي بالتالي نوع من المغامرة
وتكمن المخاطرة hazard بالخطر risk من جراء المجازفة ولا يوجد مخاطرة بمجرد وجود خطر لوحده لولا المجازفة
مع تحباتي


----------



## شبكشي (13 ديسمبر 2010)

لاازيد على اخواني المخاطر اتوقع مفردها (خطورة ) وهي تعني خطورة الشي \البيئة-العمل -المكان-الخ


----------



## mr.safety (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اعتقد والله اعلم انني اميل لهذا الراي
الخَطَر أَي القَدْرِ والمَنْزِلَة ، والخَطيرُ الرَّفيعُ القَدْر ، و أَمْرٌ خَطِير أَي رَفِيع ، وأمّا 
المَخاطِرُ فهي جمعُ مَخْطَر ، ورد في كَلامِ العرب و أمثالِهم : لا جَعَلَها الله خَطْرَتَه 
و لا جَعَلها آخرِ مَخْطَرٍ منه بفتح الميم وسكون الخاءِ أَي آخرَ عَهْد منه​


----------



## mr.safety (14 ديسمبر 2010)

sayed00 قال:


> هلا حبيبى
> 
> هلا اخوي سيد
> 
> ...


 
تحياااااتي


----------

